

Ladykillers: Hurricanes with female names deadlier - edward
http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2014/06/02/hurricane-female-names-deadly/9868413/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835925)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838123)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837881)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837530)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7837191)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7836509)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839083)

